# Adopting my nephew? UK



## calypsojade

Hi,

My sister died last week, leaving behind my 4 year old nephew. My sister and I are both orphans, and the father is not on the scene- I'm the only family member he has as far as i know. I'm 19 years old, have a fairly decent job and a two bed apartment with my boyfriend who works in finance. Would I be able to adopt my nephew? I grew up in care and the last thing I want is for my nephew to go into care-especially as I may not get to see him often. He would have to change schools but I live in a very good area for other schools. Please help!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Generally wouldn't they look at living relatives first anyhow??

A job job, a stable relationship and a good partner are all good qualities to have. My biggest concern would be your age and experience since you have no children of your own. But I don't see why it should be impossible. People who can't have children of their own adopt every day. I'd try for adoption to be honest. Talk to whoever is his case worker at the moment though. They may want to do a foster trial period first. Best of luck!


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry for the loss of your sister. Usually blood relatives are first choice if they can offer a safe home for the child, which it sounds like you could as well as the desire. It would be a big undertaking but if that is what you feel is best for you and your nephew, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Mrs R

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister. Where is your nephew at the minute?

Social services will always try to place a child with family members first if somebody is willing and able (I'm a social worker).
If he is in your care at the minute, its a good start.

As the others have said, your age will probably be an issue, but if you can show you are sensible and can look after him, Ii imagine they will consider you.

Make sure you try to maintain a good relationship with your nephew's social worker as at the end of the day, they are making the judgement on you.

I wish you and your nephew all the best x


----------

